# Eventide Power Factor



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Another unit to consider in the pedal power category. I use the Voodoo Labs myself, but this one also looks interesting. In the $200 range so about the same as the PP2+












> Eventide PowerFactor has 10 regulated and well-filtered DC outlets configured in 8 isolated sections. With a total of 1,600mA it's a perfect solution for bigger rigs only with pedals using a DC power source. Its three powerful sections with 400mA each will power up to three Eventide stompboxes. The first 4 outlets, offering 4x100mA, are perfect for standard 9V battery operated pedals.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

anyone try one yet?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/effects-pedals-strings-more/40062-cioks-dc-10-pedal-power-2-killer.html


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll be using one in an upcoming pedalboard build for a friend. I've gotta stop by my local L&M tonight and see if they have them in stock yet.
B.


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

I ordered one on Saturday. Not sure when it will be in. I've known about this since February, but L&M didn't have any information on it before last week. My pedal board will have two power supplies now--a PP2 and the PowerFactor.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

I stopped by the L&M last night and they told me they have one coming in but it's on lay away. Must be yours eh?
B.


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, apparently the PF won't be available in Canada any time soon. Received a call from L&M last night informing me they had to cancel my order as the PF is not CSA approved.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh boy, that's a big _oops_
B.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Did they say it's just a matter of time or is this not going to be available at all because of non-conformance?
B.


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

I am under the impression that the PF will not be available in Canada at all. I don't think it's a non-conformance issue. Our speculation is that because the PF is such a specialized product with limited demand in Canada, Eventide is just not going to bother having it tested here. Those of us who want one will have to import it from the States--which is pain because they are made by CIOKS in Denmark and therefore fall outside the auspices of the FTA.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Besides Eventide pedals, what else do you need to power?


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

bduguay said:


> Besides Eventide pedals, what else do you need to power?


I'm currently running 13 pedals/devices that require power. I have a PP2 underneath powering 8 pedals, a Boss PSA adapter that powers four pedals (including and through a Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor), and the wall wart for the Eventide PitchFactor.

I'm going to replace the two delays on my board with the TimeFactor when I can get my hands on either a CIOKS DC-10 or the PowerFactor (which are the same power supply). I could then get rid of the PSA adaptor and have the entire board running off of two plugs. 

I need either the DC-10 or the PF because these are the only multi-unit power supplies that don't void the warranties for the TimeFactor or the PitchFactor.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

I was at Scott's from axeandyoushallreceive and he showed the Mark L power supply. It'll do the job too in case your interested.
B.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Are the Power Factors available in Canada yet? If not does anyone know when thanks!


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

Evilmusician said:


> Are the Power Factors available in Canada yet? If not does anyone know when thanks!


As I wrote in my earlier posts in this thread, I am under impression that the PF is not and will not be available in Canada. L&M returned my deposit because the PF is not CSA approved, and they suggested that it would not be any time soon.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

ah thanks I missed that !


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok guys I just ordered a Cioks DC-10 from the states ,I`ll let ya know what I think when I get it !


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

My friend had to go that route too.
B.


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm interested in what the duty is going to be as the DC-10 is not made in North America and not subject to NAFTA. I'd order one tomorrow if I thought the price wouldn't double because of duty/shipping/taxes.



Evilmusician said:


> Ok guys I just ordered a Cioks DC-10 from the states ,I`ll let ya know what I think when I get it !


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

joey_capps said:


> I'm interested in what the duty is going to be as the DC-10 is not made in North America and not subject to NAFTA. I'd order one tomorrow if I thought the price wouldn't double because of duty/shipping/taxes.


Don't worry. Canada Post doesn't usually bother to ask (or open it to check).

FedEx on the other hand will make you pay duty on anything, regardless of orgin and Made In USA labels, unless you have all the proper paperwork completed.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah its being shipped with UPS I've had bad experiences with Fed Ex before ........so we'll see


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok guys update I just got my Cioks DC-10! (just before the strike whew!!) no duty on it and no hold in customs just to let you guys know !


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

My friend got his recently too and I picked up from him this past weekend. I can't get over how small this thing is. Incredible.
B.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

yup powers all my pedals, also I wasn't sure on a couple pedals, so I emailed Poul and he got back to me with a very detailed explanation on how to run it!


----------

